# R32 ITB engine with a little makeover



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

There is a build up thread on the Mk3 forum but I thought these shots may inspire some ITB projects








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

...omg good for you. I saw your car in a magazine and it ws gorgeous.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Vento_Gareth)*

Gareth,
Ever thought of running your engine on stock ME-7 management?
(before anyone says any wise comment about DBW and ITB linkage stop...allready figured it out).


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Gareth,
Ever thought of running your engine on stock ME-7 management?
(before anyone says any wise comment about DBW and ITB linkage stop...allready figured it out).

No, nice an easy mapping the car on DTA and I can drive the MSD coils straight off that as well. I've yet to see any throttle body kit run well on stock management.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_
No, nice an easy mapping the car on DTA and I can drive the MSD coils straight off that as well. I've yet to see any throttle body kit run well on stock management.

Fair enough mate.
You could have used the RSI bettle valve cover and rear timing chain cover if you didnt want the VVT.
Just for future reference.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Fair enough mate.
You could have used the RSI bettle valve cover and rear timing chain cover if you didnt want the VVT.
Just for future reference.









Sometimes you just have to work with what you got! RSI Beetle valve covers cost a fortune and the oil drain vent is on the other side and I wanted my tanks where they are with a short pipe run.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_
Sometimes you just have to work with what you got! RSI Beetle valve covers cost a fortune and the oil drain vent is on the other side and I wanted my tanks where they are with a short pipe run.

You could have used the one from the Eurovan 24V.
It is the same
Just a bit of information for you in the future.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Issam Abed)*

absolutely amazing work


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (veedubman91)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sent PM


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

wth no video








Nice work in your build thread too, very clean build!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (goofydug)*

That thing looks like a beast







.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Got a sound clip of this beast running? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Vento_Gareth)*

Looking good Gareth!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

there are some clips on youtube of his motor from various stages i think


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: R32 ITB engine with a little makeover (Vento_Gareth)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WICKED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Got a dyno session booked in two weeks time so should be able to get some numbers up and a a new video clip.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Sick love the build


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_Got a dyno session booked in two weeks time so should be able to get some numbers up and a a new video clip.

now I'm interested.


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

just my 2 cents if you can make the stacks longer you will pick up torque. Something to play with on the dyno other wise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (baileysjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baileysjetta* »_just my 2 cents if you can make the stacks longer you will pick up torque. Something to play with on the dyno other wise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah longer inlets would improve the torque slightly but unfortunately these are the longest inlets I can fit behind a standard ITG filter and these were the longest off the shelf inlets from Jenvey. The other thing is with a 4.24 final drive my gear ratios are very short and it revs up so fast it is always in the peak top end power so I don't need big torque to pull a long gear.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

OOF!!! SEXx 10 hardons with extra stuff!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (81type53)*

More pictures of your 6 branch please


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_More pictures of your 6 branch please


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

outstanding work! Cheers


----------

